
After Three Months of Using a Standing Desk… - ColinWright
http://www.happenchance.net/after-three-months-of-using-a-standing-desk/
======
tomorgan
Thanks for the honesty. I'm always about 'the next paycheque' away from
getting a standing desk, but never commit to it.

You seem to suggest an anti-fatigue mat was really important - this true? Did
you try without it? What happened?

~~~
tribeofone
A mat is important. But what is more important is good shoes (like oldschool
solid heel) or being barefoot. As the article says, the trick is not to be
standing all day, but to have that option and mix it up a bit. I stand about
40% of the day, then take my laptop to a couch or other empty desk in the
office.

